# Impressionen: Sapphire auf der Gamescom 2012



## Sapphiretech (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo zusammen,

auch in diesem Jahr lockte die Gamescom in Köln hunderttausende Besuche in ihre Hallen.
Für alle die leider nicht die Möglichkeit hatten die Gamescom zu besuchen, poste ich hier ein paar Impressionen von unserem Stand.


----------



## Sapphiretech (19. August 2012)

Und noch ein paar.


----------

